# Cleaning products?



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Anyone have any suggestions on what kind of cleaner will get the dirt stains off the lower plastic piece on the door sill? 

For that matter anything that will clean the plastic on the interior would be great. It seems like it scratches and stains too easy.

Thanx
Eric


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Get the stainless steel door sill protectors and you wouldn't have to worry about cleaning that area at all. It looks better too.

As far as I know, there are no cleaning products which will remove the scratches from the plastic surface of our interior, once scratched, that's it.


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

For me pretty much anything works. Best and simplest seems to be a cloth and soapy water...Rub it a bit, and the sills clean up very nice.


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Armorall cleaning wipes in the purple bottle, those things are the best! Very good with stains, works for me.


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

I prefer the Meguiars wipes over the Armour All. The Armour All have a high silicone content, which can cause cracking over time, compared to the Meguiars. The only problem is not all Canadian Tires sell the wipes!


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

ERBell said:


> Anyone have any suggestions on what kind of cleaner will get the dirt stains off the lower plastic piece on the door sill?
> 
> For that matter anything that will clean the plastic on the interior would be great. It seems like it scratches and stains too easy.
> 
> ...


Soft Scrub or VIM works great.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks guys.


----------

